# Anyone heard of her?



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

As I am sure you all know, I am hoping to find a local REPUTABLE breeder. I came across this site in the process and just wondered if anyone has heard of her?
Oh, yeah...y'all might want to look at her site 
CrystalElegancMaltese


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I didn't see anything on her website that would make me not contact her. I would contact her. Make sure you ask lots of questions.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've never heard of them, but from the website she appears to be reputable. The fact that she shows is a big plus. 

One word of caution, though. You have small children, right? I know you have your heart set on buying a puppy from a reputable breeder, but most reputable breeders won't sell Maltese puppies to people with small children. I don't know what her policy is of course, but it is something you should be aware of.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My opinion is that you can tell NOTHING about a breeder from a web site. In this day of high tech web designers anyone can design a web site and tell you anything they want to about themselves on it, even the pictures on web sites can be pirated from other web sites. One thing I've noticed about many web sites (and I'm not referring to the one you listed in paticular) is that they tend to give you little information about WHO they are or WHERE they are just an email address to contact them at. Many pet buys are carried away by emoion at the sight of the pictures of the puppies and all caution goes to the wind. Some pretty terrible puppy mills have some pretty impressive web sites. 

It's places like this that are your best resource. Where did people here get their puppies, were they satisfied, well treated. Who do they recommend. Can you go to the place on the web site? Visit them, get references, maybe even see some of their placed puppies?


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you for the replies!
I had emailed her before and was welcomed to come to her home to visit her puppies. She lives with another lady who raises/breeds yorkies as well. I know they have a fenced in yard, which I think is a plus. And she is only about 10 minutes from me...YEAH!!!!!! So, I think I need to just go and visit. My only concern is whether or not I take Frosty with me when I go visit. Do y'all think it would be best to visit w/o the first time, and then if I am comfortable that her puppies are receiving shots/proper care and that she is comfortable with Frosty coming I can go another time?
For the breeders, if you are viewing a prospective "parent" does it matter that they have a Maltese already with small children and that there have been NO injuries or issues with the current furbaby in the home? Just out of curiousity. I understand it that you are looking out for the best interest of your furbabies, and completely respect that.
Thanks again! I so LOVE this site...THANKS JOE!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thank you for the replies!
> I had emailed her before and was welcomed to come to her home to visit her puppies. She lives with another lady who raises/breeds yorkies as well. I know they have a fenced in yard, which I think is a plus. And she is only about 10 minutes from me...YEAH!!!!!! So, I think I need to just go and visit. My only concern is whether or not I take Frosty with me when I go visit. Do y'all think it would be best to visit w/o the first time, and then if I am comfortable that her puppies are receiving shots/proper care and that she is comfortable with Frosty coming I can go another time?
> For the breeders, if you are viewing a prospective "parent" does it matter that they have a Maltese already with small children and that there have been NO injuries or issues with the current furbaby in the home? Just out of curiousity. I understand it that you are looking out for the best interest of your furbabies, and completely respect that.
> Thanks again! I so LOVE this site...THANKS JOE!!![/B]


Hi, I would leave Frosty home the first visit for sure. Then at that time you can assess the place and if you feel comfortable having him come back with you. Also, then you can ask the breeder if it is OK to do so.












> One thing I've noticed about many web sites (and I'm not referring to the one you listed in paticular) is that they tend to give you little information about WHO they are or WHERE they are just an email address to contact them at.[/B]


My guess is that they don't give too much personal info on their web sites because of security reasons, since these are home-based breeders. I think giving the city and state is possibly OK but in a small town that could even be too much info. Someone could try to steal their Malts or who knows what... I know if it were me, I would not put my address on my site, but, rather, would give general info or maybe city & state. After all, almost all of the better breeders have no trouble selling their Malts, so there is no need for them to be too forthcoming with personal info.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I would be suprised if a breeder would let you bring an "outside dog" with you. There would be such a risk of bringing in disease, especially with puppies. They would really have no way of controlling things like vacinations and especially parvo.

I do understand the security issue of the breeder on the websites and if I were a breeder would be careful about the information I listed for "all the world to see" but it seems that they could, at the very least, tell you what state they are in!! When I was originally looking for a puppy I wasted alot of my time as well as the time of the breeders by emailing breeders who were thousands of miles away becasue their websites not only didn't identify what state they were in but what part of the country they were in. It's just one of my "personal frustrations"







!!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Angie...I would think that the fact you already have a maltese that is happy and thriving in your household would go a long way towards showing a breeder that your kids are responsible and mature. Do not get discouraged! I would also probably leave Frosty home for your first visit...not only do you not want to bring something in with you...but you don't want to bring something back out that may get Frosty sick either. 

I am starting up a website for my show kennel next year, and I can honestly say I don't think I will be putting my home address on there either for privacy reasons. But I will list my state...or put Chicago area...so that people can tell what part of the country I am from and what time zone I am in. I agree...it does make it a little easier to contact a breeder that way.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Personally, I would evaluate whether a pup is placed in a home with children on an individual basis. After all,when it really gets down to it, how many homes will be "pure no children"? If you sell to a young person with no children, you expect they will have some during the lifetime of the pup. If you sell to those who have their children grown and out of the house, then you have grandchildren coming in to consider. Or, in the case of one of my families who has a pup from me, five adopted children who came along after the two birth children were grown. I was only told about the birth children, and given the person was in their 50's, didn't consider this. Then, you get families who do foster children...........

As for the website. I agree that some of the known puppymillers have some of the biggest websites. One thing they can't fake though is whether they show their dogs. True, some just go out and buy a finished champion, and put it with whatever is in the kennel, but, if you look at the site enough, you won't see show pictures from their own showing, unless they are stealing them from other sites, and this can be checked. Those who show the dogs have the pictures, while those who don't just advertise a pedigree. 

I would be hesitant to put an address on a web page. I know of thefts that have occurred not only from this, but from people posing as a sincere buyer, then coming back later to take the dogs from the home. 

Also, remember that some of the ones you might least expect have more than one location. The bulk of the dogs are raised in a different location than where you are invited. 

The above statements are not intended to be a comment about any particular kennel or breeding operation, just facts that are food for thought.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> For the breeders, if you are viewing a prospective "parent" does it matter that they have a Maltese already with small children and that there have been NO injuries or issues with the current furbaby in the home?
> Thanks again! I so LOVE this site...THANKS JOE!!![/B]


I think that makes a huge difference. You can even offer to bring your kids along so they can see how well behaved they are


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Personally, I would evaluate whether a pup is placed in a home with children on an individual basis. After all,when it really gets down to it, how many homes will be "pure no children"? If you sell to a young person with no children, you expect they will have some during the lifetime of the pup. If you sell to those who have their children grown and out of the house, then you have grandchildren coming in to consider.[/B]


I think that's so great of you and its realistic as well. How many people will have no children in their lives (I mean no grandkids, nieces, nephews..etc)? We were just talking about that today and I was telling my husband that once we have kids, we need to make sure to have a spare bedroom for Miko so that he can have a place to escape from the kids







.


----------

